
What is Chirped Pulse Amplification, and why does it warrant a Nobel Prize? - nextInt
https://physics.stackexchange.com/a/432138
======
voidmain
If someone you know has had bladeless laser eye surgery (with a "femtosecond"
pulse laser), it probably used chirped pulse amplification.

